# 970 Pro vs. 970 Evo Plus



## izanagi23 (18. August 2019)

Nabend,
ich habe mir jetzt zig Benchmarks, Videos und Artikel zur neuen Evo Plus angesehen.
Aber dennoch stellt sich für mich die "Praxis" Frage, ob die TBW ein Kaufargument ist knapp 100€ mehr zu zahlen.
Denn obwohl die Evo Plus ja schneller im schreiben ist, hält die Pro laut Papier doppelt so lange.

Da ich eine 1TB Version möchte, mit der ich Videobearbeitung betreibe, große Auslagerungsdateien also virtuellen Speicher erstelle, großen Videocache, viele hochauflösende Dateien importiere und darstelle, sowie große Mengen an Videodaten schreibe (allein für die Vorschau).
Denke ich eigentlich mehr an die Langliebigkeit, als an die paar MB/s schnelleres schreiben.

Was würdet Ihr bevorzugen ?


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. August 2019)

izanagi23 schrieb:


> Aber dennoch stellt sich für mich die "Praxis" Frage, ob die TBW ein Kaufargument ist knapp 100€ mehr zu zahlen.


Nein.  

Selbst mit schreiblastigem Workload kommste nicht in Regionen wo du eine aktuelle SSD totschreiben könntest. Du müsstest schon viele Hundert GB täglich schreiben damit der Punkt für dich relevant würde.

Hinweis am Rande: SSDs können sehr viel mehr schreiben als die TBW angibt. Samsung-SSDs bewegen sich im Petabytebereich bevor die Verschleißregulierung die Notbremse zieht.


----------



## fotoman (18. August 2019)

Entweder mal (mit CrytaslDiskInfo) nachsehen, was Deine SSDs bisher so schreiben durften (falls sie es angeben). Oder den Taschenrechner zücken und nachrechen, wieviele Daten Du bei 600TBW pro Tag schreiben müsstest. Selbst bei 500 GB pro Tag und 200 Arbeitstagen wären das 6 Jahre. Sowas halte ich im privaten Umfeld für extrem unwahrscheinlich, irgendwer muss die Daten auch erzeugen.

Das einzige Argument für die Pro wäre für mich (im professionellen Bereich) noch der SLC-Cache der Evo Plus, wenn die Anwendung es irgendwie schafft, regelmäßig am Stück mehr wie 6-42 GB an Daten mit >1700 MB/s zu schreiben.



izanagi23 schrieb:


> Was würdet Ihr bevorzugen ?


Ich habe hier eine 970 EVO 1 TB für VMs und andere Dinge laufen, bei denen ich der Meinung bin, dass sie evtl von den IOPS und dem DRAM-Cache profitieren könnten. Und dann eine Intel 660p fürs System und die lokale Bildersammlung. Einen Unterschied habe ich bisher nicht gemerkt (benchen kann man ihn problemlos). Selbst beim Kopieren von einer 2,5" SATA SSD auf die 660p bin ich noch nicht an die Größe des Caches gekommen (da sie derzeit halb leer ist, sind das bei der 660p gut 100GB).

Beide kommen aktuell auf ca. 3 TB Schreibleistung in gut 7 Monaten. Falls die Elektronik durchhält und in 40-50 Jahren noch jemand etwas mit einer NVMe SSD anfangen kann, freuen sich darüber u.U. noch die Erben. 66 Jahre halten weder mein PC noch ich durch, und das trotz "nur" 400 TBW der Intel.


----------



## izanagi23 (19. August 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Hinweis am Rande: SSDs können sehr viel mehr schreiben als die TBW angibt. Samsung-SSDs bewegen sich im Petabytebereich bevor die Verschleißregulierung die Notbremse zieht.


 vielen Dank das beruhigt.



fotoman schrieb:


> Selbst bei 500 GB pro Tag und 200 Arbeitstagen wären das 6 Jahre..


Meine SSD Systemplatte hat 48TB/51TB hinter sich(10jahre und langsam kaputt), aber über diese habe ich die Projekte nicht laufen. Nur das Programm ansich. Die Projektplatte ne 1TB 850evo SSD hat 16TB schreiben hinter sich in 3Jahren.
Hmmm doch garnicht so schlimm wie ich vermutete  Ok ich arbeite aber manchmal auch zwei Wochen an andere Jobs ohne Videobearbeitung. 
Ich glaube wirklich das TWB Argument ist tot 

SLC-Cache der Evo Plus: okey das müsste man in Erfahrung bringen wie weit After Effects damit arbeitet.
Mir geht es auch garnicht ums rendering sondern um den temporären Bedarf, also besonders Videovorschau. AE haut die nämlich nicht in den RAM, der wäre viel zu schnell voll(bei mir schnell mal 18GB), sondern lagert es auf die Platte(disk-cache). Da die Videovorschau ja durchs Echtzeitbearbeiten ständig erneuert wird, erhoffe ich mir ein schnelleres arbeiten. Muss dazu sagen das ich ohne Ray-traced 3D arbeite weil CS6 meine Grakas nicht mag und nicht startet. Aber anderes Thema ^^
Ich möchte dann auch meine Materialbibliothek von der HDD auf die alte SSD verschieben und die Projektdaten sowie Programme von der SSD auf die M.2. das war der Plan. (bisher hab ich das footage immer rüberkopiert in den Projektordner)

Wenn man einen großen Ordner mit TIFF sequenzen á 15MB hat. Sagen wir mal insgesamt 20GB Material. Dann braucht Windows extrem lange alle Previews zu zeigen, was manchmal frustrierend ist. Limitiert rein physikalisch die CPU die Berechnung der Previews oder ist da auch die Platte dran beteiligt ?
Wäre nett wenn eine M.2. hier Abhilfe schafft. 

Ah ich fand gerade eine ähnliche Video/M.2. Frage 2017 hier im Forum und genau Ihr beide wart anwesend


----------



## DKK007 (19. August 2019)

Die 18 GB sollten in den SLC-Cache passen, solange die SSD nicht fast voll ist.


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. August 2019)

izanagi23 schrieb:


> SLC-Cache der Evo Plus: okey das müsste man in Erfahrung bringen wie weit After Effects damit arbeitet.


Das ist eine interne Routine der SSD von denen weder dein Programm noch dein Betriebssystem etwas bemerkt, das macht die Firmware der SSD - und funktioniert entsprechend immer.


----------



## izanagi23 (19. August 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das ist eine interne Routine der SSD von denen weder dein Programm noch dein Betriebssystem etwas bemerkt, das macht die Firmware der SSD - und funktioniert entsprechend immer.



Ahsuuuuu  okey, hörte sich nach einem Programm Feature an ^^
Dennoch stellt sich jetzt eine sehr wichtige Frage !!! Nehmen wir an, die Auslagerungsdatei von Aftereffects ist essenziell zur Erstellung und zur Wiedergabe meiner Timeline, also dem Pre-rendern des Videoschnitts.
Die wird ja teils auf der Platte gespeichert... wie könnte das Programm in zusammenarbeit des SLC Modus diese Previews bzw. die Auslagerungsdatei in den SLC Cache speichern.
Aftereffects ist sicher nicht darauf programmiert, wie intelligent ist denn die Firmware der Platte ? Ihr versteht was ich meine oder. 
Für ein Optimum müssten ja meine Previews in den RAM, was auch größenteils passiert denn sobald ich meine Timeline abspiele wächst der Arbeitsspeicher innerhalb 13sekunden um 1GB.
Habe gerade mal ein Projekt offen. Ganz simples TIF Sequenz nix wildes. Die Vorschau belegt gerade 31GB RAM von meinen 64 und der Disk-Cache bzw. die Auslagerungsdatei bei 22GB auf der SSD.
Wenn das Programm den RAM nutzt, würde eine M.2 hier überhaupt einen Nutzen haben ? Also fürs aktive Arbeiten meine ich.
Ich hab leider nie eine deutsche Dokumentation gesehn wie AE eigentlich im Hintergrund arbeitet. Was genau liegt in den Auslagerungsdateien.
Mir fällt nur auf, wenn die Timline geändert wird, bleibt die Preview dennoch im RAM. Macht Sinn, wie oft benutzt man den "rückgängig" Button ^^
Aber wie der Disk Cache jetzt genutzt wird und ob ne M.2 effizient wäre, keine Ahnnung obs beim "schreiben" nutzen hätte. Aber beim "lesen" eventuell, da die TIF Sequenz von 2000 Bilder ja eingelesen werden und jedesmal beim neuen prerendern wird jedes einzelene Bild von der Platte geladen und mit den Ebenen neu gemischt.
(Vorausgesetzt mein footage liegt auf der M.2)
Oder ich mache mir falsche Hoffnungen. 




			
				quelle adata.com schrieb:
			
		

> Der größte Nachteil des SLC-Cache liegt jedoch in seiner instabilen Schreibgeschwindigkeit. Sobald die Menge der geschriebenen Daten die Speichergröße übersteigt, auf die der SLC-Cache zugreifen kann, müssen die Daten in den TLC geschrieben werden, wodurch die Schreibgeschwindigkeit stark vermindert wird. Wenn eine solche SSD im Bereich der Bild-/Videobearbeitung oder für Überwachungszwecke eingesetzt wird, besteht die Möglichkeit von Bilddiskontinuitäten. Wie in der obigen Abbildung gezeigt, ist die Leistung des SLC-Cache zu Beginn sehr hoch, fällt jedoch nach einer Weile rapide ab. Die Leistung des Non-SLC-Cache verhält sich dagegen sehr stabil und es ergeben sich keine Probleme bezüglich der Geschwindigkeitsreduzierung.



Also Bilddiskontinuitäten bei Videobearbeitung hört sich garnicht gut an oder ? Die Evo Plus soll bis 36 GB SLC Cache besitzen.
Die 970 Pro hat keinen TurboWrite dafür aber eine stabile Schreiberate über MLC. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, wäre für meine Zwecke die Pro Version besser. Es sei denn diese "Problem" wie oben zitiert würde überhaupt auftreten.


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. August 2019)

izanagi23 schrieb:


> Ahsuuuuu  okey, hörte sich nach einem Programm Feature an ^^
> Dennoch stellt sich jetzt eine sehr wichtige Frage !!! Nehmen wir an, die Auslagerungsdatei von Aftereffects ist essenziell zur Erstellung und zur Wiedergabe meiner Timeline, also dem Pre-rendern des Videoschnitts.
> Die wird ja teils auf der Platte gespeichert... wie könnte das Programm in zusammenarbeit des SLC Modus diese Previews bzw. die Auslagerungsdatei in den SLC Cache speichern.



Gar nicht. Kein Programm und kein betriebssystem hat einen Einfluss darauf wie die SSD intern arbeitet.

Der SLC-Cache ist eine SSD-interne Technik um die schlechten Schreibraten des TLC-NANDs zu kaschieren. Die SSDs hat auch physikalisch nur ausschließlich TLC-Speicher, es geht nur um die Art wie dieser Beschrieben wird - mit 3bit pro Zelle was eine hohe Speicherdichte hat aber langsam ist oder mit 1bit pro Zelle was extrem schnell ist aber eben verschwenderisch.

Die SSD speichert zuerst ausnahmslos alle Daten die ankommen im SLC-Modus, also 1bit pro Zelle. Wenn sie dann Zeit hat (also keine neuen Schreibbefehle mehr kommen) werden die Daten nach und nach im TLC-Modus abgelegt. Das ist alles was hinter dem "SLC-Cache" steht. Und dieses "im SLC-Modus speichern" geht eben nur bis zu einer gewissen Größe (Abhängig von Modell, Größe, Füllstand der SSD) - wenn du so viel ab Stück schreibst dass der Cache voll ist wird direkt im TLC-Modus geschrieben was man daran bemerkt dass die SSD statt 2500 MB/s auf einmal nur noch 500 MB/s schreibt. Lässt man die SSD zwei Minuten in Ruhe und gibt ihr zeit den SLC wieder zu leeren (=als TLC zu speichern) hat man wieder die volle Geschwindigkeit.
Von all dem merken programme nichts und können es auch nicht beeinflussen.



izanagi23 schrieb:


> Also Bilddiskontinuitäten bei Videobearbeitung hört sich garnicht gut an oder ? Die Evo Plus soll bis 36 GB SLC Cache besitzen.
> Die 970 Pro hat keinen TurboWrite dafür aber eine stabile Schreiberate  über MLC. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, wäre für meine Zwecke  die Pro Version besser. Es sei denn diese "Problem" wie oben zitiert  würde überhaupt auftreten.


Wenn es für dich relevant ist mehr als 36GB Daten am Stück zu schreiben und das mit mehreren GB/s erfolgen muss musste die Pro nehmen (oder eine größere Evo mit mehr Cache...). Normalerweise sollte das aber selbst bei deiner Anwendung nicht der Fall sein. Du betreibst ja keine Überwachungskamerabatterie die kontinuierlich hunderte MB/s an Stream liefert der gespeichert werden will. Sprich bei dir (Videobearbeitung) würden keine Bilddiskontinuitäten auftreten - der ladebalken bräuchte nur länger bis er hinten ist.


----------



## izanagi23 (19. August 2019)

Danke für die verständliche Erklärung 
Dann ist die Pro wirklich für meine Zwecke nicht sonderlich effizienter, da ja nach der pre-render Zeit ja genug Zeit ist den Cache wieder zu leeren. Ausserdem render ich ja nicht ständig die gesamte Timeline sondern immer nur einige Sekunden davon.
Super das geklärt zu haben. Vielen dank. 

Ich werde mal vorher/nachher Tests machen was die Praxis wirklich her gibt.

@Fotoman du scheinst doch auch etwas über Videobearbeitung zu wissen, weisst du wie relevant die Platte ist bei der Vorschau, also in der Praxis. Oder lastet es ausnahmslos auf den RAM.


----------



## fotoman (19. August 2019)

izanagi23 schrieb:


> Die Projektplatte ne 1TB 850evo SSD hat 16TB schreiben hinter sich in 3Jahren.


Also derzeit 6 TB pro Jahr, lassen wird es dreimal soviel werden ohne dass die 1 TB SSD dabei masslos zu klein wird. Macht also 20 TB/Jahr oder bei 600 TBW 30 Jahre. Wenn Du irgendwann wirklich 8k@120Hz in 16 Bit Raw schneidest, um an oder über die 20 TB/Jahr zu kommen, reicht die 1TB SSD gerade noch für ein paar Menübilder und Du hast schon lange aufgerüstet.



izanagi23 schrieb:


> SLC-Cache der Evo Plus: okey das müsste man in Erfahrung bringen wie weit After Effects damit arbeitet.


Es ist für mich die Frage, wo die Quelldaten mit der Geschwindigkeit her kommen sollen? Sobald irgendeine heutige CPU etwas in ein Quellvideo rendern muss, klappt das schon nicht mehr. Erst recht, wenn das Preview dann nicht als unkomprimierte Einzelbikder abgelegt wird. 



izanagi23 schrieb:


> Wenn man einen großen Ordner mit TIFF sequenzen á 15MB hat. Sagen wir mal insgesamt 20GB Material. Dann braucht Windows extrem lange alle Previews zu zeigen,


Jetzt weiss ich, was ich beim neu installierten Windows noch abschalten muss. Wozu benötigt man bei Sequenzen (oder bei >200 Bildern in einem Ordner) Previews im Explorer? Bei einem Ordner mit 1000-10000 Raws/JPGs bringt mir eine Vorschau garnichts, da gehe ich über die Bildverwaltung oder ein Bildanzeigetool, das die Previews erheblich schneller berechnen kann.



izanagi23 schrieb:


> was manchmal frustrierend ist. Limitiert rein physikalisch die CPU die Berechnung der Previews oder ist da auch die Platte dran beteiligt ?
> Wäre nett wenn eine M.2. hier Abhilfe schafft.


Ein Blick in den Taskmanager hilft u.U.. Beim Quellordner auf HDD ist die HDD Schuld, sonst meistens die CPU. Oder gar der Explorer, weil er jedes Bild einzeln liest und sich eine moderne CPU dabei langweilt.



izanagi23 schrieb:


> Aber wie der Disk Cache jetzt genutzt wird und ob ne M.2 effizient wäre, keine Ahnnung obs beim "schreiben" nutzen hätte. Aber beim "lesen" eventuell, da die TIF Sequenz von 2000 Bilder ja eingelesen werden und jedesmal beim neuen prerendern wird jedes einzelene Bild von der Platte geladen und mit den Ebenen neu gemischt.
> (Vorausgesetzt mein footage liegt auf der M.2)


Was ist die Alternative Quelle? Eine HDD oder die alte SSD? Bei 20 GB Bildern (Dein Beispuiel) und nur 31 GB von AE beklegt müssten die Bilder ab dem zweiten Rendern im Filecache von Windows liegen.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> wenn du so viel ab Stück schreibst dass der Cache voll ist wird direkt im TLC-Modus geschrieben was man daran bemerkt dass die SSD statt 2500 MB/s auf einmal nur noch 500 MB/s schreibt.


Geht das jetzt schon wieder mit den erratenen und völlig aus der Luft gegriffenen "allgemeingültigen" Werten los? Ein Blick auf GH ist wohl schon  zu aufwändig,

Samsung 970 EVO Plus; Schreiben 3300 MB/s(SLC) bzw. 1700 MB/s(TLC).



izanagi23 schrieb:


> @Fotoman du scheinst doch auch etwas über Videobearbeitung zu wissen, weisst du wie relevant die Platte ist bei der Vorschau, also in der Praxis. Oder lastet es ausnahmslos auf den RAM.


Ich kenne mich mit der aktuellen Software nicht aus. Du könntest aber in den Taskmanager/Ressourcenmanager schauen, wohin AE beim Preview schreibt. Ich weiss noch nicht einmal, ob es bei Überschreitung des ihm zugewiesenen Rams einfach aufhört oder weitere Previews auf die Platte schreibt.

Ich würde mir da keine Gedanken machen. Ob die Daten dannn mit 1700 MB/s  (wenn der Cache der EVO voll ist) oder mit 2700 MB/s geschrieben werden, macht m.M.n. bei Deinem Szenario keinen spürbaren Unterschied. Da würde ich eher versuchen, die Ram-Zuweisung für den AE-Cache zu erhöhen, wenn dort derzeit nur 31 GB von 64 genutzt werden. U.U. git es auch noch irgendwo die Größe des Undo-Puffers.


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. August 2019)

fotoman schrieb:


> Samsung 970 EVO Plus; Schreiben 3300 MB/s(SLC) bzw. 1700 MB/s(TLC).


Gut dass du das klargestellt hast, das hat die Entscheidung des TEs und die generelle Systematik des Problems wie beim letztem Mal auch schon massiv beeinflusst.

Nicht.


Relevanter was das angeht wäre darauf hinzuweisen, dass bei derart langen Schreibtiraden auch die Kühlung der M.2 relevant wird. Denn ganz ohne Kühler wird die Drosselgrenze je nach Umgebung eher gerissen als die größe des SLC-Caches - und dann haste Schreibraten unter 1000 MB/s. Die hab ich jetzt übrigens schon wieder nicht nachgesehen, weils schon wieder pupsegal ist obs 1200, 1000 oder 800 werden - die Größenordnung kenne ich aber da ich den Fall selten mal habe (970EVO ohne plus).

Ein kleines Passivkühlerchen (haben mittlerweile ja die meisten Boards sowieso) reicht aber aus wenn man wirklich zu den "Hardcoreschreibern" gehört.


----------



## izanagi23 (20. August 2019)

fotoman schrieb:


> Wozu benötigt man bei Sequenzen (oder bei >200 Bildern in einem Ordner) Previews im Explorer? Bei einem Ordner mit 1000-10000 Raws/JPGs bringt mir eine Vorschau garnichts, da gehe ich über die Bildverwaltung oder ein Bildanzeigetool, das die Previews erheblich schneller berechnen kann.


Ich bin zu faul Bridge zu starten und oft will ich einfach schnell ein Bild kontrollieren, ersetzen, oder für Einzelbild zwecke kopieren und mit dem Auge erfasse ich schneller die richtige Stelle innerhalb der Animation. Deswegen schau ich in den Explorer rein. Ist ne Angewohnheit.



fotoman schrieb:


> Was ist die Alternative Quelle? Eine HDD oder die alte SSD? Bei 20 GB Bildern (Dein Beispuiel) und nur 31 GB von AE beklegt müssten die Bilder ab dem zweiten Rendern im Filecache von Windows liegen.


Die HDD fliegt ganz raus fürs Arbeiten. Nicht so wichtige Daten wie meine Medienbibliothek kommen jetzt auf die "SSD" und aktive Projekte kommen inkl. footage auf die M.2.
Wenn ein Projekt inaktiv oder abgeschlossen ist, kommt sie zurück auf die HDD ins Archiv. Und Windows+Programme+Disk-Cache soll auch auf die M.2.
Das ist der Plan 

Habe aber gerade etwas entdeckt bei AE:
>>Für eine verbesserte Leistung..Disk-Cache... auf einer SSD, auf der sich das Footage "nicht" befindet.<<
Hä? Also darf der Disk-Cache garnicht auf der M.2. sein ODER aber mein Footage darf nicht auf der M.2. sein.
Kapier zwar nicht wo der Sinn ist, aber 2 Partitionen wären vermutlich auch nicht die Lösung. Das ja misst.




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ein kleines Passivkühlerchen (haben mittlerweile ja die meisten Boards sowieso) reicht aber aus wenn man wirklich zu den "Hardcoreschreibern" gehört.


Och nöö, das hat ein Kumpel heute auch erwähnt und so wie ich das sehe passt an meinem X99 aii kein Kühlkörper drauf weil dort direkt meine zweite Graka sitzt.
Der Kühlkörper wäre zu hoch. Aber anders gesagt, haben wir natürlich durch die Wasserkühlung keine Hitzewelle der Graka die die M.2 anblasen würde.
Ich hoffe Temps bleiben okey.

Abschließend, ich werde die Evo Plus jetzt kaufen. Das reicht ja für meine Zwecke. Besten Dank euch beiden.


----------



## P2063 (21. August 2019)

rein für die Statistik, auch wenn die Kaufentscheidung quasi schon gefallen ist:

Meine 840 Pro ist jetzt knapp 7 Jahre als Systemplatte im Einsatz und hat noch keine 15% der TBW Lebensdauer hinter sich. Auch wenn der Unterschied damals zwischen Pro und Evo noch wesentlich größer war, heute ist er es nicht mehr. Wenn man keinen wirklich speziellen Anwendungsfall hat bei dem es auf das bisschen mehr an IOPS ankommt tut es die EVO völlig. In keiner normalen Consumer-Anwendung wird man den Unterschied merken.


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. August 2019)

izanagi23 schrieb:


> Och nöö, das hat ein Kumpel heute auch erwähnt und so wie ich das sehe passt an meinem X99 aii kein Kühlkörper drauf weil dort direkt meine zweite Graka sitzt.



Das ist kein großes problem. Das Etikett der 970er M.2 ist ein Kühler (tatsächlich^^). Samsung hat in den Aufkleber eine Kupferlage eingebettet die die Abwärme des Controllerchips etwas verteilt. Klingt nicht besonders hilfreich, zöger die Drosselung bei Dauervollast aber um mehrere Minuten heraus.
Selbst bei schlechter Belüftung musste schon sehr viel Daten am Stück schreiben und auch eine entsprechend schnelle Quelle haben (da die Abwärme natürlich kleiner ausfällt wenn die SSD "nur" 500 MB/s statt 3000 MB/s schreiben muss). Bei "normaler" Benutzung läufste auch ohne Kühler nicht in die Drossel.

bei mir kommts schon mal vor, dass ich sehr große Spuren auf der SSD verschiebe/kopiere so dass die SSD Laufwerksintern mal 50GB oder sowas am Stück schreiben/jkopieren muss. Ohne jeden Kühler kommt sie dann in den 70°C-Bereich, irgendwo bei 75°C rum fängt sie an mit Drosseln. Da aber das Ding kaum Material hat fällt die Temperatur auch nach abgeschlossenem Schreibvorgang binnen Sekunden wieder auf ~50°C  zurück. Wie gesagt da musste schon wirklich hardcore schreiben bis die SSD wirklich temperaturbedingt einbremst.


----------



## izanagi23 (7. September 2019)

Nabend  Habe mir noch Zeit gelassen weil ich etliche Hardwareprobleme habe.

 Ich hatte Probleme beim Kopieren "Falscher Parameter". Meine HDD Backup Platte ist wohl hinüber.
Jetzt habe ich auch noch meine Mediaplayer "8TB WD Red" kaputt, obwohl noch 1TB frei ist, kopiert er nicht mehr : nicht genügend Festplattenkapazität. Und die Platte lief erst 720 Stunden !!! Super klasse. Und das bei einer NAS Platte.
Also zwei defekte Platten. 

Da mir das 35MB/s Kopieren über die alte Dockingstation eh auf den Sack ging, hab ich heute eine neue Inatek mit USB 3.1 bekommen.
Hey jetzt habe ich 60-75MB/s mit USB 3.1 bei einer 60GB Datei. Also doppelt so schnell wie meine USB 2.0 na super 
Bei einer 40GB Datei komm ich immerhin auf 120MB/s.
Asus Suite USB 3.1 Boost mal ausprobieren... nix... erkennt kein USB Gerät. Neuste USB AsMedia Treiber... nix.

Zum Screenshot: 1. Die Schreibgeschwindkeit hatte bei 1GB Writing 488MB/s und bei 5GB nur noch 285MB/s. Gut das ich jetzt weiss das es am SLC Cache liegt.
2. Bekam aber eine Fehlermeldung beim Schreiben von 5GB. Keine Ahnung.
3. Die OCZ SSD schreibt nur noch 60MB/s die will ich ja durch ne M.2 austauschen.

Ich hätte so gern die Aorus M.2 gekauft, aber mein Asus Board hat kein PCIe-4.0-x4


----------



## DKK007 (7. September 2019)

Was für ein Netzteil hast du denn?

Was sagt CrystalDiskInfo zu den Platten?


----------



## fotoman (8. September 2019)

Und was ist konkret das Problem?



izanagi23 schrieb:


> Ich hatte Probleme beim Kopieren "Falscher Parameter". Meine HDD Backup Platte ist wohl hinüber.


Was sagt CrystalDiskInfo dazu?



izanagi23 schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich auch noch meine Mediaplayer "8TB WD Red" kaputt, obwohl noch 1TB frei ist, kopiert er nicht mehr : nicht genügend Festplattenkapazität.


Das muss kein HW-Fehler sein.



izanagi23 schrieb:


> Da mir das 35MB/s Kopieren über die alte Dockingstation eh auf den Sack ging, hab ich heute eine neue Inatek mit USB 3.1 bekommen.
> Hey jetzt habe ich 60-75MB/s mit USB 3.1 bei einer 60GB Datei. Also doppelt so schnell wie meine USB 2.0 na super
> Bei einer 40GB Datei komm ich immerhin auf 120MB/s.


Dann opfere mal die Zeit und beobachte entweder, ob das Kopieren von Anfang bis Ende so langsam ist oder ob es irgendwann hängen bleibt. Alternativ die Platte mit HDDScan (lesend) testen und danach den Report ansehen.

Der Kopiertest für USB 3.1 (Gen 1 oder 2?) mit HDDs ist vollkommen sinnlos, da nimmt man mind. SSDs als Quelle und Ziel, im Idealfall ein M.2 NMVe als Quelle und eine Ramdisk oder noch eine M.2 NVMe als Ziel. Sonst beschränkt einzig das langsame Laufwerk. Dass HDDs nicht überall gleich schnell sind, sollte bekannt sein.



izanagi23 schrieb:


> 2. Bekam aber eine Fehlermeldung beim Schreiben von 5GB. Keine Ahnung.


Was ist das für ein alter CryatalDiskMark? Der aktuelle (6.0.2) kann bei mir nur 1, 2, 4, 8, 16 und 32 GB (und noch ein paar kleinere) Größen.



izanagi23 schrieb:


> 3. Die OCZ SSD schreibt nur noch 60MB/s die will ich ja durch ne M.2 austauschen.


Oder halt mal komplett löschen (inkl.- Trim). U.U,. kann sie kein Trim und man muss sie mit einem passenden Tool lowlevel formatieren.


----------



## DKK007 (13. September 2019)

fotoman schrieb:


> Oder halt mal komplett löschen (inkl.- Trim). U.U,. kann sie kein Trim und man muss sie mit einem passenden Tool lowlevel formatieren.



Wenn die SSD so alt ist, dass die kein Trim kann und schon mehr oder weniger hinüber ist, sollte man die austauschen.


----------



## Chewbakka_PL (2. August 2020)

Sorry, dass ich die Leiche hier ausgrabe. Aktuell ein Jahr später...gilt das selbe für Foto und Videobearbeitung?

Lieber eine 1TB Samsung 970 EVO Plus anstatt der Samsung 970 Pro oder im Vergleich dazu lieber eine Gen4 1TB Corsair MP600?


----------



## ich111 (2. August 2020)

Damit du die PCIe 4.0 Schnittstelle auslasten kannst müssen außreichend viele Daten vorhanden sein und die CPU auch in der Lage sein diese in ensprechend hoher Geschwindigkeit zu verarbeiten. Bei Fotobearbeitung sollte es ziemlich egal sein was für eine SSD du hast, da hier viel direkt in den RAM geladen werden kann. 
Bei Videobearbeitung muss man da imho schon mit Hardware Encodern oder extrem vielen Kernen arbeiten um da überhaupt einen Unterschied zwischen MLC und TLC zu bemerken. 
Würde einfach eine Silicon Power P34A80 1TB ab &euro;'*'129,80 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland kaufen


----------



## DKK007 (2. August 2020)

@Chewbakka_PL 
Die 970 Evo Plus sollte ausreichen. 

PCIe4.0 lässt sich aktuell nur mit einem X570/B550-Board nutzen.


----------



## fotoman (2. August 2020)

Chewbakka_PL schrieb:


> Sorry, dass ich die Leiche hier ausgrabe. Aktuell ein Jahr später...gilt das selbe für Foto und Videobearbeitung?
> 
> Lieber eine 1TB Samsung 970 EVO Plus anstatt der Samsung 970 Pro oder im Vergleich dazu lieber eine Gen4 1TB Corsair MP600?


Da ich bei den Größen nicht davon ausgehe, dass Diu Daten von solchen Kameras bearbeiten wirst
Super 35 Sensor: 12K-Videos mit Blackmagic Ursa Mini Pro - Golem.de
genügt die 970 EVO allemal (insb. bei aktuellen Preis von 145€ zum Vergleich zu 174€ bei der EVO Plus).

Und wenn Du bei der Bildbearbeitung einen Unterschied zwischen einer PCIe 3 und PCIe 4 SSD feststellst, dann würde ich mir eher Gedanken machen, wo ich einen Threadripper mit >128 GB Ram her bekomme. Außer Stacking und TeraPixel Bildern bei zu wenig Ram fällt mir da nichts ein, was bei der Bildbearbeitung von der PCIe 4 SSD profitieren könnte.


----------



## Chewbakka_PL (5. August 2020)

ich111 schrieb:


> Damit du die PCIe 4.0 Schnittstelle auslasten kannst müssen außreichend viele Daten vorhanden sein und die CPU auch in der Lage sein diese in ensprechend hoher Geschwindigkeit zu verarbeiten. Bei Fotobearbeitung sollte es ziemlich egal sein was für eine SSD du hast, da hier viel direkt in den RAM geladen werden kann.
> Bei Videobearbeitung muss man da imho schon mit Hardware Encodern oder extrem vielen Kernen arbeiten um da überhaupt einen Unterschied zwischen MLC und TLC zu bemerken.
> Würde einfach eine Silicon Power P34A80 1TB ab €'*'129,80 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland kaufen



Danke vielmals für's Update. Wie sieht es denn mit der Ausfallsicherheit bzw. Zuverlässigkeit dieser NoName SSDs aus? Silicon Power sagt mir überhaupt nichts. Nicht lieber zu Samsung oder sonstigen bekannteren Marken greifen? Mir wäre die Zuverlässigkeit und Ausfallsicherheit extrem wichtig.


----------



## ich111 (5. August 2020)

Leider kann man das nicht wirklich beurteilen, da keine Marke irgendwelche Daten rausrückt.

Fakt ist, dass ein Laufwerk jeden Moment ausfallen kann. Wahrscheinlich sterben eh mehr SSDs durch externe Gründe (Spannungsspitzen, Stromausfall, ESD ...) als durch Produktionsfehler und Verschleiß.
Dann gibt's ja auch noch fehlerhafte/fehlgeschlagene Firmwareupdates und da ist Samsung auch nicht ausgenommen.

Daten musst du also so oder so sichern.


----------



## DKK007 (5. August 2020)

Ich würde da auch eher zu Samsung oder Micron/Crucial tendieren.


----------



## ich111 (5. August 2020)

Kioxia/WD gibts auch noch. Kioxia ist die ehemalige Flash Sparte von Toshiba. WD steckt da auch irgendwie drin.

Samsung ist halt deutlich teurer und es ist eben fraglich ob man für den Preis tatsächlich mehr Gegenleistung erhält.


----------



## DKK007 (5. August 2020)

Es gab eine Kooperation von Toshiba und Sandisk. Letztere wurden vor ein paar Jahren von WD aufgekauft. 

Bei 2,5" SSDs würde ich auch wegen der guten P/L zur Crucial MX500 oder WD Blue 3D raten. 
Bei den M.2 PCIe SSDs gibt es da aber nichts von den beiden Herstellern, was so wirklich überzeugt.


----------



## Chewbakka_PL (6. August 2020)

ich111 schrieb:


> Kioxia/WD gibts auch noch. Kioxia ist die ehemalige Flash Sparte von Toshiba. WD steckt da auch irgendwie drin.
> 
> Samsung ist halt deutlich teurer und es ist eben fraglich ob man für den Preis tatsächlich mehr Gegenleistung erhält.



Das ist eben das Argument...


----------

